# New 8 Series?



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

Thought I'd share:










http://www.caradvice.com.au/18185/2012-bmw-8-series-first-pics/


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

This is old info. I think BMW recently said they would not be producing this anytime soon.


----------



## BMR2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

I heard the same, not anytime soon.


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

I wouldn't mind driving it as a MY2012 750Li but definitely not as 8 series.


----------



## geeek204 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmm interesting... looks like it would be going after the CLS if they came out with it.


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

It looks like a shorter (height-wise) 7er though



















Now this one looks more like an 8 series that can rub shoulders with the CLS



















_"...BMW boss Norbert Reithofer wants to leave fresh model ideas, which can inspire potential premium customers, the new 8 Series is seen as a direct competitor to the Aston Martin Rapide & the Porsche Panamera. In this new market for Luxury four-door Sport Coupés. So a new sport model based on the next 7-Series is to come out of Munich. No M-model is planned, top of the range is to be the 860i V12 with 500 BHP, other models will range from 835sd with twin-turbo diesel developing 286 BHP, & an 850si with the 4.4 Litre V8 petrol with twin-turbo's & 400 BHP."_


----------

